# A digital photography questionary



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi people, this is how things are: I need to answer these 12 questions till 12.september .  I don't know the answers on all questions, just few, so i will post all questions here, and hope that you will be so kind to help me, beacuse i really need to solve this. Thanks in advance!


What effect does aperture control have on the image other than exposure?

 What effect does shutter control has on the image other than exposure?

How does focal lenght affect on image? For example the difference between a 28 mm lens and a 150 mm lens.

What does the word A Stop mean in photographic terms?

What is the difference in stops between f.8 and f.16 aperture?

What is the difference in stops between 125 of sec and 500 sec shutter speed?

What is the difference in exposure between these camera settings 125-sec at f.5.6 and 250-sec at f.4?

Which  photographic negative will receive less exposure: a negative exposed at 60 sec at f.2.8 or a negative at 60 sec at f.16?

What effect does using a slow shutter speed with flash have on the final image? What advantage is there in this technique?

 Which of the following lens 24m, 110mm, or 800mm are most appropriate for portrait photography and why?

What do acronyms A.S.A. and I.S.O. stand for?

What is the difference between 120 or 135mm format film?
Thank you!


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 8, 2011)

All of those questions relate to the foundations of photographic theory.  If you actually need to know the answers to them, you're best off determining them yourself, as getting them from us would miss the point.  This book: Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera (9780817439392): Bryan Peterson: Books is the most commonly recommended resource for fundamental theory, and understanding its contents will answer all of the questions you've posted.


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

I know that I would learn the best in that way, but all I need is answer to those 12 questions, and not to learn about them now, that's the reason i posted this question here, on the Photo Forum. So, basically , right now i'm in trying to get out of my lousy country and those 12 questions need me to get a job right now, and i havent got a time to learn photography right now beacuse all the other things i got to do to get this job, and time is runnig out. so, if you can help me, please, do so.


----------



## ann (Sep 8, 2011)

I understand your need to get the answers to these question, but if the job you are planning on obtaining needs you to use that information, THEN WHAT.

It would take about an hour to google these and get the information you need., or if you do know the answers to most, just post the ones you don't know.


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

listen, all I asked was a help, I need help for answering questions about digital photography - who do I ask: I ask you, who are in this bussines a long time! if somebody needed help from electronics, i would answer him gladly, beacuse it don't cost me nothing, and i'm glad to help! Why you don't want to help me, that 
i don't know. If those answers were of such a crucial importance to this job, I would learn everything, don't worry.


----------



## bazooka (Sep 8, 2011)

Is this what it's coming to?  Having people on forum's do your homework for you?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

suggestion:


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 8, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> suggestion:



Just to test, I pasted a couple of those into the google search box exactly as written, and got comprehensive answers in the first hit.  Would be a lot of time for us to sit and write out these answers, especially when everything is readily available...


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool, this is turning to be a discussion about what one should or souldn't do. Forums, my friend, are here to help when you need some information that you're not familiar to. Question given by me was , i think the most simplest question on the world: can you, or can you not help me with answering those questions. don't need to know what are they for, don't need to know what am i going to do with the answers, just answer them , or don't answer them. damn, some people are difficult, just trying to complicate things for others where they can... Thanks to analog universe, for trying to help!


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2011)

Forums are hear to provide a medium where different people from many nations can communicate about a common theme/subject. Replies are totally voluntary and not guaranteed.

Furthermore whilst forums are here to help in general; they are not here to do your homework for you and most are here to help others further their learning, not simply provide all the answers.


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > suggestion:
> ...




Yea, dude could've had his answers already LoL


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

working on it now, will ask you only the questions i don't know.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

massa, also search youtube for the tutorials. They are very helpful too.


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks dude!


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

What is the difference in stops between f.8 and f.16 aperture?
 Whatis the difference in stops between 125 of sec and 500 sec shutter speed?
What is the difference in exposure between these camera settings 125-sec at f.5.6 and 250-sec at f.4?
Which  photographic negative will receive less exposure: a negative exposed at 60 sec at f.2.8 or a negative at 60 sec at f.16?
Which of the following lens 24m, 110mm, or 800mm are most appropriate for portrait photography and why? ( I know that nswer is 110 mm, but why??? )


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 8, 2011)

Exposure is measured in stops, with each stop being a doubling of the amount of light.

#2 is the most straight forward application, the length of time the shutter is open directly correlates to the amount of light reaching the sensor/film.  So 1/500 * 2 * 2 = 1/125, thus they are 2 stops apart.
#1 is slightly more complicated because aperture is a measurement of diameter.  f/8 indicates that the aperture is 1/8 * the focal length of the lens in diameter.  The amount of light passing through it is determined by it's area however, the area of a circle, which is pi*r^2.  If you solve this formula for r, it's apparent that the area of the circle doubles (one stop), when the diameter (or radius) is multiplied by the square root of 2, not 2 itself.  So, f/8 / sqrt(2) / sqrt(2) = f/16, 2 stops.
#3 is both of these principles together.  1/125 to 1/250 sec is half as much light, but f/5.6 to f/4 is twice as much, so these will expose the same.
#4 the time remains constant, so since the aperture f/2.8 is larger than f/16, it will yield more exposure.
#5 24mm is a wide angle, so in order to fill the frame with the subject, you'd have to be extremely close, resulting in perspective distortion.  800mm is a super telephoto, so you'd need to be extremely far away.  110mm is long is enough that you can get a shallow depth of field to blur the background, while also giving a pleasant perspective, since you are a reasonable distance from your subject.

If you do end up needing to put any of this into practice, I strongly suggest picking up the book I linked to.  There aren't too many concepts at play on a fundamental level, so if you can get your head around all of them, you'll be prepared for any photographic situation.  If you have an electronics background the math should be second nature, that's usually where most people glaze over.  (and there are far better explanations of it than the cursory one I've provided)

Good luck!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2011)

Is this what this forum has come to? Now were doing elememtary homework. I say get off your butt and do the reseach rather than have others do it for you.


----------



## Tony S (Sep 8, 2011)

> damn, some people are difficult, just trying to complicate things for others where they can



... to this I say "damn, some people are pretty lazy".

Folks posting here don't mind helping out, but when you come right out and say you aren't interested in learning that all you want are answers then we get a little testy. We don't mind helping out, but we do mind doing work you should be doing.


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you analog universe!!! 
and as if for you trevor, don't copy comments of others, they have already said what they think, just merge into the group


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't copy anybody's comments, I got off my butt and made my own.


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

sorry if i got you "little testy". the deal is that i have very little time remaining, one billion things to do, and i dont have too much nerves now. sorry again, and again, thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

massa2908 said:


> sorry if i got you "little testy". the deal is that i have very little time remaining, one billion things to do, and i dont have too much nerves now. sorry again, and again, thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Patrice (Sep 8, 2011)

Quick answers:

1. Depth of field
2. Interpretation of motion
3. Perspective and field of view
4. Double or half
5. 2 stops
6. 2 stops
7. None
8. 60 seconds a f/16
9. Blend of foreground and background exposure
10. 110 mm, more pleasing perspective
11. ASA: American Standards Association
     ISO: International Organization for Standards
12. Size, 120 film is about 60 mm wide, 135 film is about 24 mm wide.


That took 90 seconds.


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2011)

massa2908 said:


> Hi people, this is how things are: I need to answer these 12 questions till 12.september .  I don't know the answers on all questions, just few, so i will post all questions here, and hope that you will be so kind to help me, beacuse i really need to solve this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> What effect does aperture control have on the image other than exposure? Yes
> 
> ...


You're welcome! Why are they all 1.?

Did I pass?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> massa2908 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi people, this is how things are: I need to answer these 12 questions till 12.september .  I don't know the answers on all questions, just few, so i will post all questions here, and hope that you will be so kind to help me, beacuse i really need to solve this. Thanks in advance!
> ...



I disagree. Please cite your source for question #1 (addressing motorcycle doors) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(pic credit: "Panther Motorcycle & Sidecar         by  Christopher Hester")


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2011)

that hack would go well with the car from the "Munsters", awesome!


----------



## massa2908 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks to people who helped me, patrice and analog universe, and the rest of you, especially trever, kmh and 2wheelphoto, thanks guys for reminding me what kind of man i'am never going to be. If you can be such an asshole that you cant share your knowledge with someone who needs it that moment, just beacuse you're so stuck up, now that's sad. 90 seconds says patrice. 90 seconds. Big photo experts. i should've known, wheres wheat, there's chaff.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2011)

ahahahaa!! you got me pegged! Now you go get that A you don't deserve!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

Got me pegged too, except the photo expert part. I'm a student too. I just learned how to use google and youtube long ago


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I disagree. Please cite your source for question #1 (addressing motorcycle doors)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! The motorcycle in that photo _has no doors_. The doors are on the side car. The side car is not a motorcycle. :lmao:


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2011)

massa2908 said:


> thanks to people who helped me, patrice and analog universe, and the rest of you, especially trever, kmh and 2wheelphoto, thanks guys for reminding me what kind of man i'am never going to be. If you can be such an asshole that you cant share your knowledge with someone who needs it that moment, just beacuse you're so stuck up, now that's sad. 90 seconds says patrice. 90 seconds. Big photo experts. i should've known, wheres wheat, there's chaff.


Wanting and needing are 2 very different things. You didn't need, you wanted.

Grow up grass hopper, and assume responsibility for your life.

What an ignorant, immature, asshole _*you*_ are. I posted my tongue-in-cheek reply _*AFTER*_ Patrice spoon fed you the answers.

In fact, Patrice did you a _dis-service_, by providing you with the answers. Worse, Patrice didn't explain _why_ _they were the answers_.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Please cite your source for question #1 (addressing motorcycle doors)
> ...






Ok you win on the  ("slight") technicality


----------

